# exercise an antidepressants



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

if you take antidepressants for a long period you are going to get fat, unlless you eat like a mouse. Short term this may not happen even may lose weight ,but as you body ajusts expect a 20lb gain. Now you may think i will exercise like a nut to get this weight off. It dont happen, you no why because you build muscle an muscle weigh,s more than fat.So you actually make yourself more bigger.there is no cure for med weight . exercise normally like walking a few miles will keep you healthy an add a diet if you feel that way but you wont loose the med weight. You will get even bigger if you bang in the burger an fry,s but we have to treat are self sometimes. of course there are those who dont get this prob, but the are few an fat between.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It depends on the anti depressants. Paxil caused me to gain 40 pounds. Bupropion, on the other hand, helped me lose that weight, and I've kept the weight off for over a year.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doesnt matter what antidepressant youre on if your diet is bad you will gain weight but if it isnt you wont.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*weight gain*

first cerbercus, of course you wont put weight on with that med its speed an anfetimine. wellbutin is banned in england for depression.Marven i didnt put weight on with bad diet , till i took meds for acute anxierty. People what nomaily dont put weight on no matter what they eat, will when on most shrink meds.they slow your matabolism down to stop your brain nukeing.You can exersise all day every day,you may loose a couple of pounds where normally you would loose 16lb an gain 10 pounds of musle.good diet will stop you putting even more weight on but wont stop med weight. cerbercus already told of there weight gain on paxil. Try a high dose of remeron ie mirt an go up a jean,s size in 1 week. The real old srink meds are even worse. Most weight creeps up after long term med use. short term you may get away with it. The two main reasons people abort meds is weight gain an sexual probs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been on an anti-depressant for a year and I'm chronically underweight. Hmm.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*weight*



strawberryjulius said:


> I've been on an anti-depressant for a year and I'm chronically underweight. Hmm.


 are you still suffering anxierty , then you wont . what meds are you on an how many mg please


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zoloft 50mg.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

foxy said:


> first cerbercus, of course you wont put weight on with that med its speed an anfetimine. wellbutin is banned in england for depression.Marven i didnt put weight on with bad diet , till i took meds for acute anxierty. People what nomaily dont put weight on no matter what they eat, will when on most shrink meds.they slow your matabolism down to stop your brain nukeing.You can exersise all day every day,you may loose a couple of pounds where normally you would loose 16lb an gain 10 pounds of musle.good diet will stop you putting even more weight on but wont stop med weight. cerbercus already told of there weight gain on paxil. Try a high dose of remeron ie mirt an go up a jean,s size in 1 week. The real old srink meds are even worse. Most weight creeps up after long term med use. short term you may get away with it. The two main reasons people abort meds is weight gain an sexual probs.


I have put weight on with that med before, and it wasn't until I started dieting and exercising that I started losing weight. Buproprion helps me with motivation and energy. Before buproprion, I had just about no motivation and would just sit around and sleep most of any given day away.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Weight zoloft*



strawberryjulius said:


> Zoloft 50mg.


50mg zoloft is a starter dose you are very lucky for that to work long term, your depression must be low grade unless you are comboing meds. You may not notice a great deal of body change at 50mg. At that dose i am fully function sexually an it woundnt alter my weight to a great extent. I take 100mg with other meds, an can still funtion sexually at that but not orgasm through intercourse an my weight goes up. I was on 150mg zoloft some take 300mg. So if you happy an well on 50 mg you are very lucky that dose would not work on me


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Weight*



Cerberus said:


> I have put weight on with that med before, and it wasn't until I started dieting and exercising that I started losing weight. Buproprion helps me with motivation and energy. Before buproprion, I had just about no motivation and would just sit around and sleep most of any given day away.


Dieting an exersizeing, some thing you didnt have to do before the med,be carfull not to put muscle weight on. R unning an long long walk,s are best an heal your mind a little at the same time.If you have anxierty an train like a nucular missile you will overload an crash an burn be careful. As i said with anxierty you wont gain weight its depression meds that make you porky


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yeah, I'm dealing with that right now being on paxil. I'm feeling a lot better emotionally, but the weight gain, yikes! I plan on working it off this fall, when the heat is finally gone. I live at least half an hour from civilization in any direction, so the only convenient gym is the outdoors.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

3 months of mirtazaine and I have gained serious weight. I used to never be worried about weight but man this is ridiculous. 500 pushups a night and a long run twice a week for me.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> 3 months of mirtazaine and I have gained serious weight. I used to never be worried about weight but man this is ridiculous. 500 pushups a night and a long run twice a week for me.


I'm on Mirtazapine and i've heard that you gain weight. I really don't want this to happen, but i feel myself eating alot more than usual, so i think i'm going to join a gym shortly as i would really hate this side effect. It also says on the leaflet with Mirtazapine that it is often used as an appetite stimulant for people with eating disorders, so no doubt this is why i'm eating more.

Just in general, why is it that anti depressants make you gain weight - not all of them but i've known people in my life taking these meds have gained some serious weight??


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*weight*

A lot of answer,s to that question,METABOLISM slowed down is the main one. Just think when hyped up with anxierty an depression, you burn fat like a speeding bullet.Take meds an slow it down you dont.Also when ill you dont eat so good, as you start to feel better an your taste buds start to work,so you eat more you feel happier so you dont care ,that is till the weight piles on.Then there is the med itself that some how makes you fat,the longer your on it an the more your on the worse it get.s.Of course someone is going to say they never put weight on an thats true. but there are not many that lucky. Mirtazapine is well known weight maker ,thats why its given to anerexic patient,s


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

foxy said:


> if you take antidepressants for a long period you are going to get fat, unlless you eat like a mouse. Short term this may not happen even may lose weight ,but as you body ajusts expect a 20lb gain. Now you may think i will exercise like a nut to get this weight off. It dont happen, you no why because you build muscle an muscle weigh,s more than fat.So you actually make yourself more bigger.there is no cure for med weight . exercise normally like walking a few miles will keep you healthy an add a diet if you feel that way but you wont loose the med weight. You will get even bigger if you bang in the burger an fry,s but we have to treat are self sometimes. of course there are those who dont get this prob, but the are few an fat between.


 seroqueol causes weight gain. Meds screw up your matabolism. Unless you eat a clean diet regular and workout with weights and do alot of cardio you will get fat. All meds have different side effects I BEEN ON DOZENS OF MEDS AND THEY ALL HARM YOU BODY LONG TERM. IT WOULD BE BETTER TO DO DRUGS THEN TAKE ALOT OF THE STUFF WE TAKE OVER A LONG TERM BASIS.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*drugs*

ithought i did do drugs, only not recreational. What could you take for depression an anxierty, well not speed obviously., not coke, not skunk or any smoke on a regular day to day, that give you the munchies so you get fat an slit eyes. leaves heroin??? if given at doctors on a regular week by week acessment an was clean gear, an you never had to by from the street you could actually live a long life in a cool state of mind. No pain as all the receptor,s are blocked. no weight gain , hold down a job, your teeth may suffer in the long run, but yes if it was monitored week by week an all your gear was clean you could have a life . Most heroin bad news is caused by overdose or unclean gear so in a sterile monitored dose an you became stable why not. but thats not going to happen is it.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Since when is weight gain a given with SSRIs. I'm on Lexapro for 4 months and I havent gained an ounce, despite the fact it has INCREASED my appetite. I must just have fast metabolism.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Something to remember is that exercise *IS* an antidepressant. Should be part of any depression management regime. I've been slacking lately, and I've suffered for it. Yes, it's quite difficult to summon the energy, impossible at times, but that lethargy and reluctance are sourced by the depression. It can be seen this way: idleness is what depression _wants_, and my rational mind disagrees.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> Something to remember is that exercise *IS* an antidepressant. Should be part of any depression management regime. I've been slacking lately, and I've suffered for it. Yes, it's quite difficult to summon the energy, impossible at times, but that lethargy and reluctance are sourced by the depression. It can be seen this way: idleness is what depression _wants_, and my rational mind disagrees.


 i ride a bike 10 miles a day an before i started sertraline 3 years ago weighed 13 stone ,am now 15.If not the meds what is it, i eat right i should at that exersise be 12stone not 15.You have been on lexapro 4 months so you have just reached you mg level which is????????? it took six month for me to start weight increase an you dont notice it at first. It dont put a massive amount over night,you may have a fast matbolism so did i, but the med can soon Change that some dont put on weight of course but most do long tearm It says on sertraline boX no weight gain, but i bet a few on the forum have a different answer.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

*I agree with this post*



ChadsWick1234 said:


> seroqueol causes weight gain. Meds screw up your matabolism. Unless you eat a clean diet regular and workout with weights and do alot of cardio you will get fat. All meds have different side effects I BEEN ON DOZENS OF MEDS AND THEY ALL HARM YOU BODY LONG TERM. IT WOULD BE BETTER TO DO DRUGS THEN TAKE ALOT OF THE STUFF WE TAKE OVER A LONG TERM BASIS.


 Yes most of the medicaton we take are worse for us then probably drugs. Alot of medications I have been on tons as well react with people differently. I take seroqueol which has definitely made me gain weight. I workout regular and eat moderately healthy. Doctors will give a pill nowdays for anything instead of try to access the problem directly. I know seroqueol is horrible for me. I have taken it for years and it's has destoryed my body. But, it's the only thing that help me sleep alittle and help calm me down. So I have to have a cetain quality of life to function everyone does. Drinking a few beer never hurt anybody. Do what works for you. If I could get off medications completely I would.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

angelinadiaz said:


> Thank you for sharing this information.Great work.My problem is quite different.I am underweight can you please suggest me any treatment.


 Do you eat much or just natural thin.like i said some people will never put on wieght if the underlying anxierty is still present. Eat burgers an stodge food like chips an what ever you fancy .If you need an antidepressant try mirtizapam you will soon put weight on.


----------

